# TIA Offene Kommunikation Ethernet Bibliothek S7-300/400/1200/1500



## MagicSPS (15 August 2016)

Hallo ,

für alle die es interessiert hier eine Kommunikationsbibliothek für die Offene Kommunikation (Send/Receivew und Open User Communication) im TIA-Portal V13 über Ethernet Verbindungen.
Die Kommunikation wird immer bidirektional ausgeführt ( Senden und Empfangen).
Dieser Beitrag enthält im Anhang die Dokumentation der Bibliotheken sowie die Links zum Download.

Die Hinweise zur Sicherheit und zum Einsatz der Software sind unbedingt zu beachten.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6bgwlspjbafd2x2/TIA_S7_KOMM_DOKU_20160815.exe?dl=0


----------



## gravieren (15 August 2016)

Hi

Nicht so gut:
- dropbox --> Registrierung notwendig --> keine Lust darauf
- *.exe als Komunikatiobsbibliothek --> Sorry, die werde ich NICHT starten

Gruß Karl


----------



## MagicSPS (16 August 2016)

Hallo ,

eine Anmeldung bei Dropbox ist nicht erforderlich , die Datei kann ohne Anmeldung heruntergeladen werden.
Die exe-Datei ist ein selbstextrahierendes 7-ZIP Archiv. Das Archive enthält 4 PDF-Dateien.

Gruß MagicPLS


----------



## centipede (16 August 2016)

Kann ich so bestätigen.


----------



## Mobi (17 August 2016)

Warum lädst du nicht hier einfach eine ZIP hoch und fügst es als Anhang an?


----------



## MagicSPS (17 August 2016)

Hallo,

Hier die zip-Datei


----------



## zako (20 August 2016)

... gibt´s hier Vor-/Nachteile zur SIEMENS LCOM?

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/48955385


----------



## MagicSPS (21 August 2016)

Hallo ,

Die Bausteine unterstützen nicht das LCOM-Protokoll der Fa.Siemens.

Für das TIA-Portal unterstützt Siemens nur die S7-1200/1500 (S7-300 und S7-400 laut Doku nicht unterstützt).

Die Bibliothek ist vorgesehen für die Prozess- und Verfahrenstechnik , wo mit mehreren SPS'en (mehr als 10 Verbindungen je SPS) auf einfache
Weise Daten bidirektional auszutauschen sind.

Gruß MagicSPS


----------



## KatanaArthur (9 Juli 2019)

Ich habe den Baustein testweiße eingesetzt. 

Es funktioniert auch auf dem TIA V14. Der Vorteil ist das die SPS keine Verbindungen zählt. Somit komme ich über die max. 8 Verbindungen für 1 CPU austricksen


----------



## MagicSPS (9 Juli 2019)

Hallo KatanaArthur,

die Bausteine wurden seinerzeit entwickelt für den Einsatz in heterogenen Umgebungen mit sehr vielen Verbindungen, außerdem habe ich vermieden
spezifische Eigenschaften der verschiedenen Programmierumgebungen zu verwenden, sodaß auch eine Funktion mit TIA V15,V15.1 und Step7 V5.5,V5.6
gegeben sein sollte.

Gruß MagicSPS


----------

